# I want to get into archery.



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

What advise do you have. I have grown up around rifles and usually do the rifle hunts but would love to expand out into the bow hunt. What would be some basics I should know as I get ready. I want to go out in this next year's deer hunt. What would be a good beginners bow but not so cheap I get a new one right away. Looking at around 600 for the budget on a bow and some of the needed equipment right now but I was thinking I could buy more as I need it throughout the year.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I would keep an eye on camofire.com for arrows and some archery gear. For a bow I would go some where like Jakes Archery or someone that does just archery and they will let you fire some in your price range and get you properly fitted. If you are going to hunt elk I would stick with fixed blade broadheads, I shoot ramcats which are awesome. I would possibly look at KSL for a used bow but make sure you know what you are looking at. You can find a a good bow for 600 though in stores. The next thing is practice practice practice, practice on guessing yardage and then range it to see how good you are, practice shooting down hill, up hill, side hill, and try to practice in situations that you will find in the field. Practice is very important for a bow. The best advise I can give you is have fun with it. To many people get to serious and its all about the kill and its not is all about the hunt!


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

The hoyt charger is the best bow I've seen in that price range hands down.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

CVHunter said:


> The hoyt charger is the best bow I've seen in that price range hands down.


The hoyt charger is a great bow but don't take too much stock in the fanboy statements like this. Every major bow company makes great bows. Shoot a bunch of bows and then pick the one that YOU like.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Sounds like I need to go to Jakes and shoot some and see what fits me best. I didn't realize that there was so much to it. I've been looking up a lot of information and it a little bit intimidating.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Any of the pro shops can guide you depending on where you are located.

Like was said before, shoot a bunch of different bows and choose the one that feels the best to you. Each maker is a little different in how the draw and letoff feels. 

I love my hoyt, but it may not be the best for you in the price range you are looking at. There are a lot of quality bows that will fit your bill.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm in Farmington.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Go to wilde arrow in centerville. They will guide you through buying a bow, setting it up, and when I got started they provided me with some basic shooting form instruction. You are pretty close to them.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the help I really do appreciate it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Bass pm sent


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Shoot a bunch of bows and then pick the one that YOU like.


x2 Also look at youtube videos for proper shooting techniques (ie how to grip the bow, etc)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Join a league and get with some people that can help you accelerate your learning curve. I have a few openings on a wendsay night league if you want to give it a try. Its a vegas 450 round. Cost is 7 bucks a night if your a non member and free if your a member. If your a member you can get access to the club 24/7 year round. You can shoot out to 40 yards indoors and out to 80 outside.

This invitation goes to anyone on this forum


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> Join a league and get with some people that can help you accelerate your learning curve. I have a few openings on a wendsay night league if you want to give it a try. Its a vegas 450 round. Cost is 7 bucks a night if your a non member and free if your a member. If your a member you can get access to the club 24/7 year round. You can shoot out to 40 yards indoors and out to 80 outside.
> 
> This invitation goes to anyone on this forum


I wish I could join a league the problem is I work the evening shift at work.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

dont try doing it cheap you will hate it in the long run. make sure you got the right draw length. Also all arrows are them same brand. have fun. it a blast bow hunting.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> dont try doing it cheap you will hate it in the long run. make sure you got the right draw length. Also all arrows are them same brand. have fun. it a blast bow hunting.


I agree you don't want to go too cheap and get shoddy equipment that sucks but don't feel like you have to go to the other extreme either. Many of the entry level and mid-priced bows are very good quality bows. But yeah don't go buying $10 packs of Allen broadheads or anything like that lol.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> Join a league and get with some people that can help you accelerate your learning curve. I have a few openings on a wendsay night league if you want to give it a try. Its a vegas 450 round. Cost is 7 bucks a night if your a non member and free if your a member. If your a member you can get access to the club 24/7 year round. You can shoot out to 40 yards indoors and out to 80 outside.
> 
> This invitation goes to anyone on this forum


What range/league are you talking about. I might be interested given the location.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Its called Datus 7998 south 1300 west, West Jordan

We have a couple of bow presses and a drawing board as well so if you need to work on your gear you can


----------



## rooster96 (Oct 25, 2013)

I would suggest full draw archery when I lived up there I enjoyed this place 
8385 S 600 W, Sandy, UT


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Go join a winter 3-d league. Lots of advise given in those leagues as well as you can see what others are shooting and using. Find someone with a bow that you can use for the winter and go have fun shooting. By the end of the league, you will have a good idea of what you want, like and how to shoot. Then go purchase something this spring, whether it be new or used. Lots and lots of good used equipment right now. The 2014 bows are out and lots of guys want a new bow and put their current equipment up for sale to offset the price of their new rig. Don't purchase high dollar arrows. You are going to lose, break or bend them frequently. Wait until you learn how to shoot before investing high dollars into arrows. I'd start with aluminum as they are cheap and shoot well. Don't chase after a speed bow to start with. They are finiky and require good form to shoot them well. Get a bow that you can learn the basics on. Find a mentor, someone who will help you. That is where a league comes in handy. Most guys in the leagues are willing to help new-bies. Salt Lake Archery Friday night league (which starts in January) is a family, relaxed league. Wilde Arrow will start a league in January which is quite relaxed. Don't be afraid to ask questions. Join an archery forum, there are many to choose from and start reading and asking questions. Bowsite is a good one. Pickup magazines and read the tech talk. I really enjoy anything written by Randy Ulmer. A good book to read is "Idiot Proof Archery" by Ernie Pellerite, which will give you some good insight to form, shooting and technique. The main thing to remember is Archery is very opinionated and personalized. Everyone has opinions and everyone thinks their technique is best. Keep an open mind. Listen, watch, talk, but take everything with a grain of salt regardless of who gives the "advise." There are basics that cannot be avoided if you want to be proficient. Learn them and practice them. The majority of people shoot bows that are too long of a draw. This will produce a lot of bad habits and those archers will never reach their potential. Enjoy the sport for what it is and have a good time.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm thinking about the PSE brute x mp. Has anyone shoot this bow and if so how do you like it? A bow that would be good for entry level?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I haven't shot it but the only thing I don't like about it on paper is the 31" ata.

Pse makes a decent entry level bow

From this video of the bow shooting I'd get a 10" bstinger front bar and an 8" bstinger back bar. That should tame the way it holds and keep it from kicking back on the shot.
Put a black gold or cbe sight on it wirh a good drop away and it should get ya hunting in the fall.

http://www.huntersfriend.com/2012_PSE_Brute_X_Compound_Bow/smooth_quiet_bow_package_bowhunting.htm


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

What would be a better ata length?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I like 33" and above for hunting. I have a 27" draw. The longer ata fit my face better. Better fit equals better scores and shots. I can shoot a shorter ata if it has big cams because it makes it feel larger than it really is. Larger cams can cause problems if you can't tune the lean out though.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Well after about a month of trying different bows I finally settled on one tonight. The Prime alloy. I outfitted it with the cbe tek hybrid 3 pin sight and a doa drop away rest. I cant wait to get shooting with it and hopefully take a deer and a elk with it this next year.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Now your talking prime bows are sweet!


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I decided if I'm going to do this I might as well do it right the first time.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

You made the right decision!


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I like Prime bows as well! I was down to a Prime and a PSE bow. I went PSE but it was a hard choice.


----------

